# Outdoor Enclosure for my 3 year old Diamond Python



## Lou67 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello! I've just purchased a very heavy duty outside enclosure for my Diamond Python. It's 2 meters tall...I'll post a pic. It is currently getting snake proofed under the roof which is why the roof is off. Naturally I have a bit of work to do to make it Habitable for him. My Question is which way is the best direction to face this enclosure for maximum benefit for my boy. Do I need to provide heating in an outdoor in winter or do I leave my buddy to brumate naturally....any advice would be great...thank you.


----------



## Molerat52 (Jan 23, 2019)

I’m sure there are plenty of other threads you can get ideas from but a few things you may want to consider. If the enclosure is orientated north it will get the longest sun exposure. I would put it in a spot you think is suitable and record the timing of the sun movements to ensure it’s getting good exposure to heat itself up. I would also fit a tarp or weatherproof plastic to the meshing so it can be closed up during heavy rain.


----------



## Lou67 (Jan 23, 2019)

Molerat52 said:


> I’m sure there are plenty of other threads you can get ideas from but a few things you may want to consider. If the enclosure is orientated north it will get the longest sun exposure. I would put it in a spot you think is suitable and record the timing of the sun movements to ensure it’s getting good exposure to heat itself up. I would also fit a tarp or weatherproof plastic to the meshing so it can be closed up during heavy rain.





Thank you for your reply! That's a great idea in regards to the tarp..I will do......and thank you in regards to the direction....I did think North orientation was the way to go but just wanted to check...I have looked but haven't found much info of any use...cheers Molerat52


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 23, 2019)

The most important thing you need to address is a cool refuge for your diamond, they don't handle continuous heat well and in the wild they have cool spots to retreat into. If they are in an aviary that is exposed to the sun and they have no where to cool down it will not end well. If you are in the Pt Macquarie area it can get hot, I kept a lot of diamonds in aviaries in Sydney and I had to erect shade sails in summer and provide underground hides for them to cool down. Provided they can thermoregulate sunning themselves in the morning and afternoon and have an insulated hide close to retreat into you do not need winter heating.


----------



## Lou67 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks Yellowtail...I have a huge hollow log that I was going to bury most of it in the bottom of the enclosure...This is why I've got on here to ask as experience means knowledge, so thank you!....Yes I am in the Port Macquarie region but on acreage and we have many large shade trees that I can use to shelter this enclosure. In the heat now, I have a portable air conditioner where my snakes are, to keep the ambient temp down as yes it is hot and humid...all my snakes have access to a quarter section of ground heat, sourced via heat cord and tile but lights have been off now for a while...most of the time they are staying in the coolest region of their enclosures...I take my diamond outside for UV light, as I do all of my Pythons but I know keeping him is different to keeping my carpets and I believe being so big and given that Diamonds like things cooler, I felt it time to give him a more natural environment outside. The enclosure is large enough to be able to use the floor space for underground hides as you said and I am fully intending to follow that advice. Cheers!


----------

